# التصوير المجسم Holography



## alhamdaniya (31 مارس 2007)

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​* 

الموضوع منقول وحبيت انقله لكم للفائدة العلميه 

مقدمة:
في الربع الأخير من القرن العشرين ظهر الليزر الذي كان فكرة حالمة تراود العلماء، و عندما ظهر أول مرة ظن بعض العلماء و المفكرين أنه مجرد ترف لا فائدة تطبيقية منه، 
و لكن سرعان ما أثبت الليزر أنه يكاد يكون أعظم اختراع وصلت إليه البشرية، إذ اكتسح جميع المجالات التطبيقية و انتشلها من الزمن التقليدي إلى عصر الليزر. 
لقد تغلغل الليزر إلى فروع عديدة من العلم، كالطب و الصناعة، و غيرها ليعمها بنفعه الذي سخره الله فيه، فأصبح من الصعب تصور الحياة الحديثة بدون الليزرات، و إن أحد أهم الفروع التي جاء الليزر ليطورها هو التصوير المجسم Holography. الذي ما كان ليكون إلا بوجود الليزر.
و في التصوير المجسم بحر واسع من الفوائد و الفرائد، و هو كالليزر إذ ظن بعض الناس أنه مجرد ترف، إلا أنه أثبت نفسه (نقصد التصوير المجسم) في ميادين عديدة، صناعية 
و تجارية، بل و طبية.
في هذا التقرير سوف نتحدث بشكل ميسر عن فكرة عمل التصوير المجسم، و دور الليزر في إنجازه، ثم نعرج على بعض خصائص التصوير المجسم، و نختم بذكر بعض تطبيقاته. 
و الله المستعان. 


1.مدخل:
في التصوير العادي، يتم تسجيل توزع لمعان الموجات المنبعثة و المنعكسة من الجسم في بعدين، و تتشارك الموجات الناتجة أو المنعكسة من الجسم في تكوين موجة مركبة تسمى موجة الجسم (انظر الشكل)، و باستخدام العدسة المجمعة تُسجَّل صورة الجسم على طبقة حساسة من الألواح الفوتوغرافية الحساسة للضوء. 
إن اللوح الفوتوغرافي يسجل سعة الموجة أو بالتحديد كثافة إشعاع الموجة (التي تتناسب مع مربع السعة)، و بعد ذلك يتم تحميض الفيلم لنحصل على صورة للجسم مطبوعة على ورقة. 








في المقابل فإن التصوير المجسم يعتمد على تسجيل موجة الجسم نفسها، أي سعة الموجة و طورها. حيث تسجل في لوح معين (يسمى هولوغرام) بحيث إذا أضيء فإنه يكون بالإمكان إعادة تكوين صدر الموجة (انظر الشكل) للجسم الأصلي. أي أن الصورة تتكون في الفضاء الثلاثي الأبعاد و ليس على ورقة كالتصوير العادي، و الصورة المشاهدة لا يمكن تمييزها عن الجسم الأصلي أبدا.

و لكن كي يتم تسجيل طور الموجة فنحن بحاجة إلى ضوء أحادي اللون، من مصدر صغير، لكي يكون مترابطا ، و ذلك لكي نحصل على ظاهرة التداخل، و هذا ما أخر ظهور التصوير المجسم إلى وقت ظهور الليزر على الرغم من أن الفكرة موجودة من العام 1948م. 




2. كيف نحصل على صورة مجسمة؟






يقسم شعاع الليزر إلى حزمتين (كما في الشكل)، و تسلط إحداهما مباشرة على اللوح الفوتوغرافي (الهولوغرام) و تسمى الموجة المرجعية، أما الأخرى فتسلط على الجسم الذي نريد أن نحصل على صورة مجسمة له، بعد ذلك تنعكس (تتشتت) بعض الأشعة التي سقطت على الجسم حاملة تضاريس الجسم بشكل أطوال موجية مختلفة. فالمكان المنخفض في الجسم ستنعكس عنه موجة يكون لها طول موجي أكبر من تلك التي تنعكس عن المكان المرتفع، ثم يصل هذا الشعاع المنعكس إلى اللوح الفوتوغرافي و يتداخل مع الحزمة الأولى (حزمة الموجة المرجعية)، ليُولِّدا نماذج تداخل مستقرة على اللوح الفوتوغرافي (الهولوغرام)، و يتم تخرين هذه النماذج التي تكون مميزة لكل جسم في مستحلب اللوح الفوتوغرافي، فيظهر في الفيلم الذي يسمى بالهولوغرام. 



3. ما هو الهولوغرام (أو اللوح الحافظ لنموذج التداخل)؟ 
يحتوي الهولوغرام (أو اللوح الحافظ لنموذج التداخل) على توزيع معقد من المناطق الشفافة و الداكنة التي تناظر أهداب التداخل المضيئة و المظلمة، و عندما يضاء بشعاع مشابه تماما للشعاع المرجعي الأصلي فإنه الشعاع سوف ينفذ من خلال المناطق الشفافة و يُمتَصّ في المناطق الداكنة بدرجات متفاوتة مكونا بذلك موجة نافذة مركبة، هي الموجة المركبة للجسم الأصل.
و على هذا فإن الحصول على الهولوغرافي يتم على مرحلتين: 
الأولى: تسجل فيها أنماط التداخل ثم الحصول على الهولوغرام، 
و الثانية: يتم فيها إضاءة الهولوغرام بطريقة معينة بحيث يكون جزء من الشعاع النافذ من الهولوغرام مطابقا لموجة الجسم الأصل، فنرى صورة ماثلة في الهواء أمامنا و كأنها الجسم الأصلي. 
فمثلا لو أخذت الصورة لنرد، فإننا سنرى النرد و عندما ندير رؤوسنا نستطيع أن نرى جميع أوجهه و نقرأ الأرقام التي عليها.
و كمثال طريف على ذلك، تم تصوير جريدة و أمامها عدسة مكبرة، فكانت بعض الكلمات تبدو كبيرة، و الباقية عادية أثناء أخذ الصورة، و لكن عندما ظهرت الصورة المجسمة كان بإمكان الناظر أن يقرأ من خلال العدسة جميع الكلمات و هي مكبرة إذا أدار رأسه باتجاه الكلمات الأخرى. 


3. أنواع الهولوغرام:
توجد أنواع مختلفة من الهولوغرام، فهناك الهولوغرام الشريحي الرقيق Plane Hologram، و هناك الهولوغرام الحجمي السميك Volume Hologram، و هي إما أن تكون من النوع الامتصاصي absorption أو من النوع الطوري phase.
على الرغم من هذه الاختلافات فهي جميعا تقوم على نفس المبدأ، و هو تسجيل سعة و طور الموجة. و لن نتطرق إلى تفاصيل تلك الأنواع. 
كذلك توجد أنواع مختلفة من المواد الحساسة للضوء تستخدم في الهولوغرام، فهي و بشكل عام يجب أن تكون ذات قدرة تحليلية عالية، و يحب أن يكون حجمها حبيبي (أي في حدود 50nm) بحيث تبعد أهداب التداخل عن بعضها بطول موجي واحد.
و على وجه العموم، فإن طبقة الفيلم الحساسة للهولوغرام إما أن تكون من هاليدات الفضة، أو أن تكون من أغشية دايكرومات الجيلاتين (dichromate gelatin). 


 4. خواص الهولوغرافي و بعض تطبيقاته:
أ. خواص الهولوغرام:
1.	إمكانية رؤية الجسم من كل الاتجاهات و رؤية أعماق الفتحات و الثقوب عليه.
2.	إن رؤية طرف واحد يخفي الآخر، فإذا نظرنا إلى الجزء الأيمن من الوجه اختفى الأيسر.
3. إذا تحطم الهولوغرام، فإمكاننا استعادة الصورة بتعريض أي شظية (قطعة) منه لشعاع الليزر، و لكن تكون شدة إضاءة الصورة المجسمة ضعيفة.
4.	بالإمكان تصوير عدة صور هولوغرافية على لوح واحد و لا يحصل بينها تشويش أو تداخل.
5. وجد أنه بالإمكان تخزين 103 رمز (بت) في كل سنتيمتر مكعب من بلورة فعالة ضوئيا. و هذا يعني تخزين معلومات محتواه في خمسة ملايين مجلد، كل مجلد يحتوي على 200 صفحة، و كل صفحة بها 1000 كلمة و كل كلمة تتكون من سبعة أحرف! و ذلك في بلورة مكعبة لا يزيد حجمها عن عقلة الأصبع.! 


ب. تطبيقات:
1. سوف تستخدم هذه الطريقة في الطب البشري، فمثلا تصور العين، لتبرز مجسمة في ثلاثة أبعاد، فنتمكن من رؤية المناطق التشريحية المصابة.
2. تستخدم هذه الطريقة في دراسة التشوه الميكانيكي أو التشققات التي تصيب جيم ما، و فحص الإجهاد لإطارات السيارات.
3. تحمل بطاقات الاعتماد الجديدة شريطا مجسما مطبوعا على ظهرها، و يكون عبارة عن نسق مجسم (و ليس صورة جسم ما) ضد التزوير.
4. يستخدم التصوير المجسم في السلامة النووية حيث يتم تصوير قلب المفاعل فتعطي الصورة المجسمة معلومات كاملة للعلماء عن حالته، و بهذا يستطيعون أن يراقبوا حالة قلب المفاعل دون الحاجة للاقتراب منه حيث إن الإشعاعات تكون خطرة جدا.
5. و تستخدم في حفظ السجلات و التخزين، و ذلك ابتداء من صور أسنان مراجعي عيادات الأسنان إلى التراث الفني و الأدبي و ما إلى ذلك. 



المراجع:
1.	ج.ويلسون، ج.هوكس، مبادئ الليزرات و تطبيقاتها، ترجمة: د الصالحي، و د الضويان، مطابع جامعة الملك سعود.
2.	د مخلص الريس، الليزر و تطبيقاته، دار الفكر (دمشق).
3.	ل. مايرنغ، م. كيميت، مدخل إلى الليزر، ترجمة: محمد إبراهيم الطريفي، المؤسسة العربية للدراسات و النشر

نسالكم الدعاء 

*


----------



## مازن الهيتي (2 أبريل 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررره على هذا لنشاط ولمواضيع الشيقه


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (2 أبريل 2007)

ما شاء الله 
ما كان خيال علمي اصبح اليوم واقع ملموس


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (3 أبريل 2007)

هذا رابط عن التصوير العادي لكي يكون موضوعنا متكامل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=41767


----------



## alhamdaniya (3 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم شكرا جزيلا لمروركم الكريم الاخ مازن الهيتي والاخ المشرف محمد ابو براء وفقكم الله


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (28 مايو 2007)

هذا لنشاط ولمواضيع الشيقه ومهمة ، مشكوره على هذا الجهد 
أخوكم 
د. غانم الأشتري


----------



## ahmad01 (22 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير لكن ما امكانية تطبيق تجربة التصوير الهولوغرامي في مخبر فيزيائي متوسط و هل هناك مراجع عن خطوات التجربة إن أردنا أن نطبقها و كيف يتم رؤية الجسم و عدم القدرة عن تمييزه عن الجسم الحقيقي علما ان الحقيقي ملون و ان الليزر وحيد اللون


----------



## alhamdaniya (27 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم الكريم :د.غانم الأشتري 

وفقكم الله


----------



## COLONEL20000 (5 أغسطس 2007)

دور الليز في علم المساحه وكيفيه الاستفادة منه


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (12 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك.... مشكور أخي الطيب


----------



## سلام العالم (29 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم



وجزاكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه​




والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​


----------



## alhamdaniya (28 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اسفه جدا جدا لتاخري عن الرد والدخول الى هذا القسم المفضل لدي وذالك 
بسبب وضع طارئ حدث لي وهو اغتيال اخي الصغير عالم الدين الشيخ حسن الحمداني واستشهاده رحمة الله عليه فارجوا المعذره من كل اعضاء المتلقى وخاصة هذا القسم ان شاء الله ساعوض عن كل التاخير بعون الله 
 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=167611
*شكرا جزيلا لمروركم الكريم ياخوتي *COLONEL20000* أبو إلياس المصري و **سلام العالم *

وفقكم الله 

اما بخصوص سؤال الاخ COLONEL20000 استخدام اليزر بالمساحه ان شاء الله عن قريب ساكتب عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (29 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ... والله يا أختي الحمدانية لقد أبدعتي ونوّرتي بهذا الفكر والمُبدع والجميل ... بارك الله فيك ومشكورة على هذا الموضوع ... 

أخوكم 
د . غانم الأشتري


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الى الأخت الحمداني ... بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ... ولا تحسبّنَ الذين قُتِلوا في سبيل الله أمواتاً بل أحياءٌ عِندَ ربهِم يُرزقون ... صدق الله العظيم ... والبقاء في حياتك ونتمنى لكِ وللعائلة العُمر المديد والسوان على تلك المصيبة ... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوكِ 
د . غانم الأشتري


----------



## alhamdaniya (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاكم الله خيرا في الدنيا والاخره وحفظكم الله من كل مكروه يااخي الكريم د.غانم الأشتري

مع الشكر والتقدير لكم *


----------



## د.غانم الأشتري (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ... الى الأخت الحمدانية ... أختي العزيزة أنهُ الشكرُ للهِ وحده ، مع أنهُ لا شُكرَ على واجب ... مع أحتراماتي وتحياتي لكِ وللعائلة الكريمة بالصبر والسلوان ... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 
أخوكم 
د.غانم الأشتري


----------



## hameed125 (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*ممكن طلب*

بارك الله فيك اخي
و تدري انه انت انقذتني لانه مشروعي هو في الهولوغرام
بس اذا ممكن طلب 
ممكن ترسل الي المراجع او الكتب التي تخص هذا الموضوع و هذا *****ي hameedala*********** 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## hameed125 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجو مساعتي بالمشروع مشروعي هو (recording and reconstruction hologram film ) ارجو تزويدي بالمصادر


----------



## رحمن يوسف (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ﮔﺎﺮﺪﻳﻨﻳﺎ (16 يناير 2008)

مشكورة الف شكر اختي وبارك الله بك
والبقاء في حياتك وانا لله وانا اليه لراجعون ويصبركم على بلواكم وتمنياتي بالعمر المديد لباقي العائل ويغمدكم بالصبر والسلوان امين


----------



## هدنة (12 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Thank You Very Much For This Information


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Realy Very Goooooooooooooood Again


----------



## محمد ابو مصطفى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكي الله خيرا في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## بنت الشرقيه (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عن الموضوع الجيد ورجاء لو متوافر معلومات عن استخدامه فىمجال الاثار


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (23 فبراير 2010)

ويخلق اللة مالاتعلمون وهوا على كل شى قدير وشكرا


----------



## Ahmed siddek (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااا


----------



## أتمنى الهندسه (3 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعـآآ؟}


----------



## خلوف العراقي (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات مفيده

جزاك الله خير


----------



## alhamdaniya (23 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على مرور الاخوه 
اما كيف الاستفاده به بالمساحه ان شاء الله 
ساكنب بهذا الموضوع
وانا اسفه لعدم مشاركتي هذه الفتره وغيابي عن المنتدى انشاء الله الان عدت وساكتب لكم عن مواضيع جديده عن استخدامات الليزر بالطاقات المتجدده لان الان انا اعمل بهذا المجال 

نسائلكم الدعاء


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم يا غالى


----------

